# New Farmall Cub?



## Newtocubbin (Jul 26, 2011)

I am considering a 50's model Cub that a friend of a friend has. It has a couple of things I am concerned about.
1. It runs fine in 1st and 2nd gear. When I tried 3rd it kept stalling out.

2. The cub has hydrolics. The rear lift/ hitch raises fine. When you try to lower it you have to do it a little at a time or it stalls. 

Anybody have any suggestions? Are these easy fixes or should I not buy it?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

A cub is usually a good buy.

1 Sounds like nothing more complicated than main jet adjustment on carb.

2 sounds like a sticking valve in control chest, should'nt take a lot of fixing.


----------



## Bythepond (Jul 14, 2011)

As Cyrush suggested, its probabably fuel related. Start with the main jet (the brass hex nut on the lower left side of the carb. Poke the end orifice in the end opposite the "nut" with some soft copper wire (telephone or stranded copper wire), then blow it out real well and re-install. Also check inside the tank to see if there is something blocking the fuel drain.

The touch control (hydraulic unit) on a Cub has a restrictor on the down cycle to prevent heavy implements from crashing down, so it takes more effort from the engine on the down cycle than it does going up. So, what appears to be a hydraulic problem may actually be related to not being able to get going in third.

There may be a governor problem, as well. When you start off in third, or try to cycle the touch control down, do you hear a deepening of the engine note as the throttle is opened? Watch the carb as you cycle the hydraulic in the down cycle - you should see the governor rod move the throttle butterfly as the revs drop.

How much is he asking for the Cub? Do any implements come with it?


----------



## Newtocubbin (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you.

I am going to pick it up tonight.


----------

